
Swatch Internet Time - joering2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time
======
kvn_95
I remember the time (heh) when this was all the rage.

It's an interesting concept, especially since the notion of 60 minutes - 12
hours are derived from Babylonian numbering system [1] and even without
timezones I find myself having to stop and calculate minutes & hours all the
time because they're not nicely divisible by 10 like the metric system.

Having said that, if the goal is to eliminate timezone confusion, we can all
just use UTC time and be done with it :)

In short, it was an interesting concept, but even an impressionable young me
at that time thinks it's more a marketing effort rather than a scientific
effort to "fix" clocks.

[1] [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/experts-time-
divi...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/experts-time-division-
days-hours-minutes/)

------
abhay07
Interesting.

